# Ultra Efficient System



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

Alright, I'm planning on going offgrid and I need some advice on a system that is very very efficient. 

I've read about OLED TV's but they seem to be non-existent in the market. 

I don't know where to begin with Speakers. I just need something that will sound decent and still be very efficient. 

I'd like to keep the entire system under 200Wh.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## ctwoods (Oct 17, 2009)

I believe the Mitzubishi lazer TV's are the most efficient out there. Ultimate Electronics had a few 60" down to around $4000 this week when I walked through on their going out of business sale.


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Jeez! That's a big TV... haha Wish it came in a smaller size. 60" is a bit big for where it will be (on a bus), but I can probably figure something out. I really like the fact that its operating power is only 135 Watts. If they used that technology for something about half or 3/4 that size, it would be perfect!

Thanks for the info!

Regards,

Robert


----------

